# List of UberSelect Cars



## Hobb (Mar 28, 2015)

Does anyone know where a list can be found for accepted cars for UberSelect?

I'm not sure if it varies from city to city but I'm in Miami at the moment.

I've seen examples of cars but what I'm looking for is a full list. Will be leasing a new car in a few months and if I can do some Select driving on the side I'd love to. I'm not really picky as to which car I get so I don't mind getting one on their approved list - if such a thing exists.

Thanks!


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It does vary from city to city, so I would posit this question in the Miami forum.


----------



## Hobb (Mar 28, 2015)

Casandria said:


> It does vary from city to city, so I would posit this question in the Miami forum.


Will do, thanks!


----------

